# Best shoes for the professional kitchen?



## bakingbee (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi all

I'm about to start a patisserie course for seven months. I've been advised that I need "non-slip shoes" for the labs but I'd like some ppl's opinions on what type of shoes would be best/comfortable without being completely ugly!! I've seen some that resemble Converse trainers and I'd like them because then they wouldn't be too different from what I wear casually. Like these: http://bit.ly/1s2hxFe

Does anyone have experience with these type of shoes or can you recommend others? Would the high-top style be bad? Should I go for a lower cut? It'll be winter when I'm doing the course so I thought high top would be better... I know it's a bit vain but I really don't like the look of some of the 'safety' shoes out there /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif

Assistance appreciated!

Cheers

B


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

BakingBee, the reason for heavy leather shoes is to protect your feet, I've spilled enough stuff on my feet to not want to have shoes with points of entry on top.
Having said that, Shoes for Crews have excellent nonslip soles, some of the best, but are very poorly built. They'll be fine for your course, but if you were to continue needing them, i personally would reccomend getting something that will last a little longer.


----------



## bakingbee (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! So a pair of slip on shoes with no laces would be better then?

They've not really given me much indication aside from that they should be non-slip :/  I wasn't sure if I should be looking for something more protective for spills, as you mentioned, or if it's mainly about not slipping and the rest is about comfort. I might have a look at some of the non-laces ones. Also, thanks for the advice on the brand!


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

I personally use Nautilus brand non slips but I don't think they would fit your attractivity requirement.
Because I work full time in kitchens, I'm very concious of how vulnerable my shoes are to spils. Slip on are easier to get off in case something gets spilled inside them, too. Don't feel like you HAVE to get a closed top shoe, but i recommend it as being safer.


----------



## bakingbee (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I ended up with the slip on safety shoes. They're very comfortable. I just see other nicer shoes for other areas of food service, not the kitchen! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif


----------



## eric brown (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice. I'm trying out two different pairs of Crocs given the new year's sale they had. Will report on how I like them.


----------



## edwrdspatchhnds (Apr 3, 2015)

Dude, Shoes for Crews! That's the way to go for comfort, style, and grip on a greasy wet pro kitchen floor. Look up shoes for crews! And find a pair that's best for you and your budget. Every pair has the grip you'll need to walk in a kitchen saftly


----------



## bakingbee (Jul 29, 2014)

D'oh! That's exactly what I was looking for! I have ugly safety shoe for now, but I'll be looking at this site when I get some newbies  Thanks!


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

EdwrdSpatchHnds said:


> Dude, Shoes for Crews! That's the way to go for comfort, style, and grip on a greasy wet pro kitchen floor. Look up shoes for crews! And find a pair that's best for you and your budget. Every pair has the grip you'll need to walk in a kitchen saftly


You beat me to it.....

shoes for crews!!! ..... I love them.

but...if you are into crocks look into the RX line..... they are more orthopedicly sound.

http://www.crocs.com/medical-relief-shoes/crocs-rx,default,sc.html


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

EdwrdSpatchHnds said:


> Dude, Shoes for Crews! That's the way to go for comfort, style, and grip on a greasy wet pro kitchen floor. Look up shoes for crews! And find a pair that's best for you and your budget. Every pair has the grip you'll need to walk in a kitchen saftly


You beat me to it..... shoes for crews!! I love mine.

but.... if you are into crocs...... look for the CroxRX line. They are more orthopedicly sound


----------



## pabloalcazar (Apr 5, 2015)

i like Birki 
[product="27565"]Birkis Mens Womens Profi Birki Clogs [/product]


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

@BakingBee Shoes for Crews. I buy a new pair every year. You can walk through the deep fat fryer ("Don't try this at home, we're what you call 'experts'!") and maintain a solid grip the deck.


----------



## chef dupdup (May 14, 2015)

dansco is the way to go


----------



## clairelv (Apr 29, 2015)

yes ,want to be a good chef .the shoes are very important .they are should be comfortable ,safety ,skid resistance and protect your shoes .


----------

